# Crear resistencias de 0.47 ohmios de alambre de Cobre



## yordeynisgh (May 3, 2010)

por favor, tengo una planta de 40W y solo me faltas las resistencias de 0.47 ohmios.. como se pueden hacer...


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 3, 2010)

con tan poca información...nosotros no podemos ayudarte.

1) que es una planta?
2) de que potencia deben ser las resistencias?
3) no hay resistencias comerciales de ese valor?
4) por qué queres fabricar resistencias con alambre de cobre?

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2010)

Busca en alguna taba el valor de resistencia / sección / Kilómetro para el alambre de cobre y en base a esto calculas el largo que debe tener de alambre, calculado el largo, ves como arrollarlo y tienes tu resistencia.
Precaución, si son mas de unas 20 vueltas deberás considerar el efecto inductivo o bobinarlo de manera que se cancele, mitad en un sentido y mitad en sentido contrario.
Otra opción es apilar resistencias hasta lograr el valor deseado en resistencia y disipación, por ejemplo poner 2 resistencias de 1W y 1 Ohm en paralelo te da 2W de disipación y 0,5 Ohms de resistencia.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> ....
> 3) no hay resistencias comerciales de ese valor?
> 4) por qué queres fabricar resistencias con alambre de cobre?.....


Algunas de estas cosas se contestan solas viendo que el colega vive en Cuba que sigue estando comercialmente bloqueada y conseguir partes de electrónica NO es fácil.


----------



## yordeynisgh (May 3, 2010)

asi mismo como dice Fogonazo vivo en cuba, esas cosas por aca son muy dificil de ver, es decir, no es que quiera hacerlas de alambre de cobre, pero las e visto asi en otros aplificadores, muchas gracias por los comentarios, pero la tabla de la cual me hablan, es nueva para mi, nunca la e visto... donde puedo ver eso... a y no tengo internet, esto es un sitio de la internet que tengo permitido visitar....


----------



## HADES (May 3, 2010)

Bueno amigo saludos un gusto conocer a un cubano

Ahora bien porque mejor no colocas dos resistencias en paralelo para dividir su omniaje como decia fogonazo dos r de 1ohm en paralelo y obtenes una resistencia total de 0.50ohms que es bastante acercada a lo que buscas Saludos


----------



## yordeynisgh (May 3, 2010)

justo exacto tengo 3 de esas aproximada a 1W, no me daria, siempre ando cojo, y tengo una sola de 0.75 por 3w, en todo me falta una... ...por eso estoy buscando aca la solucion...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/calentar-alambre-777/

Saludos !


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 3, 2010)

si conseguis resistores de 1ohms y la potencia que vos quieras...podrias comprar 2 de esos y hacer lo que dice fogonazo...

hacer resistencias con alambre...y sobretodo para equipos de sonido...no es recomendable...

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2010)

De aquí puedes conocer la resistividad del cobre, en base a la sección (mm2) calculas el largo necesario.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resistividad

Sería preferible al cobre que consigas un trozo de alambre de nicrome de algún calefactor eléctrico, es más fácil conseguir el valor de resistencia y la misma será menos inductiva que el cobre, ya que con este necesitas muchas vueltas.

Si unes 4 resistencias de 1 W 2,2 Ohms en paralelo consigues 0,52 Ohms y 4 W de disipación


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2010)

0,47 ohms si le circulan 100 mA caen en esta 47 mV ¿ tu tester lee eso ??

1 amper caen 0,47v ... lo lee el tester ??



Fogonazo dijo:


> Sería preferible al cobre que consigas un trozo de alambre de nicrome de algún calefactor eléctrico, *es más fácil conseguir el valor de resistencia y la misma será menos inductiva que el cobre, ya que con este necesitas muchas vueltas.*


 

a ver si comenzamos haciendo una R y terminamos con una L , no ??


----------



## yordeynisgh (May 7, 2010)

hermano solo pude conseguir esto 

2 R de 1 ohmios 1w y 2 R de 4.7 ohmios 1.2 w

1 R de 1 ohmios paralelo a 1 R de 4.7 ohmios

es decir que converti esas dos resistencias en una de 0.82 ohmios

me hacen falta dos resistencias de 0.47 ohmos y lo que hice fue construir dos resistencias de 0.82 ohmios por 2.2w 

me servira esto...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2010)

yordeynisgh dijo:


> .....2 R de 1 ohmios 1w y 2 R de 4.7 ohmios 1.2 w
> 1 R de 1 ohmios paralelo a 1 R de 4.7 ohmios
> es decir que convertí esas dos resistencias en una de 0.82 ohmios
> 
> me hacen falta dos resistencias de 0.47 ohmos y lo que hice fue construir dos resistencias de *0.82 ohmios por 2.2w* ......



No es tan así, ya que la resistencia de 1 Ohm será la que "Trabaje" más, por ella circula la mayor parte de la corriente.

¿ Puedes conseguir de baja potencia, 1/2 o 1/4 W (Por ejemplo) ?


----------



## yordeynisgh (Jul 11, 2011)

a lo ultimo que encontre fueron cuatro resistencias de 0.1 ohmios y eso mismo es lo que tiene el amplificador, se calientan mucho los transistores de salida, esa es la solucion que vi, ya me diran que tal, trabaja bien, se calientan un poco pero con un fan creo tenerlos controlados...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2011)

no conseguis alla estufas de cuarzo ? de esas que tienen unaresistencia en un tubo de vidrio ??
en las ferreterias se venden el repuesto muy pero muy barato.

si me dices que las consigues te digo como medirla y hacerla, asi podras hacer siempre resistencias de potencia de alambre.


----------

